# Boss Katana 100 212, $300. Toronto



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)

Kijiji - Buy, Sell & Save with Canada's #1 Local Classifieds


Visit Kijiji Classifieds to buy, sell, or trade almost anything! New and used items, cars, real estate, jobs, services, vacation rentals and more virtually anywhere.




www.kijiji.ca












,


----------



## Markus 1 (Feb 1, 2019)

Don't know much about price on these...
It's good - right?
I may jump on it


----------



## Wootang (Oct 6, 2020)

Someone probably paid $700 at some point... so could be worse.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

Great amp.

If you can't get usable and pleasing tones from this amp then the amp may not be the problem.

I can't really comment on the price. I have the 100 watt head and 2 X 12 cab. I like it.


----------



## nman (Sep 14, 2019)

Good deal. I find that, compared to used guitar values, amps are priced relatively lower.


----------

